# The Curious Case of Panama



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Economic Profile*





*Promotional Nutshell*





*Real Estate Profile*





*Timelapse Canal Transit*





*Future of the Canal*





*From PTY to Panama City*





*Traipsing in Panama*





*Construction Gone Amok*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City Stills*


















*Lateral scroll >>>*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

deleted


----------



## pooja84 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the excellent videos. Panama city is one of the beautiful city. Excited to visit this place.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Recycled*


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

*A question ...*

Fantastic city and country. I sailed through the Panama Canal once and it was fascinating.

I know some (USA)Americans are choosing to retire in Panama. My question is: the streets of Panama City - are they safe? What about at night? In South America many big cities have a high crime rate and walking after dark in the city streets can be dangerous. What about Panama City?


----------



## SqueezeDog (Sep 6, 2009)

^^

You should take care. A friend of mine was hit by a sledgehammer in his leg in Panama City robbed and left in the street. I know people say it can happen anywhere, but you should take precautions.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Philly Bud said:


> Fantastic city and country. I sailed through the Panama Canal once and it was fascinating.
> 
> I know some (USA) Americans are choosing to retire in Panama. My question is: the streets of Panama City - are they safe? What about at night? In South America many big cities have a high crime rate and walking after dark in the city streets can be dangerous. What about Panama City?


*Panama City - with a moderate crime rate - is relatively safe. Like any big city on the the planet, there are safe areas and dangerous areas. To be safe, a little common sense goes a long way. At night it would be foolhardy to go wandering through a desolate dark alley while flashing bling in any part of town...*


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Panama city currently may be a bit dangerous, but its still a safe city.


----------

